# Led replacement lighting?



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi all.

I have changed my spot lights to Campercare's Suoa Bright led spot lights which gives 20w output each and am delighted with them even if they were a bit pricey at £15.99 each + p&p

I would like to replace the main ceiling light with a decent hich output lamp unit and wonder if anyone can point me in the right direction for one of about 50w poutput ower (3.8amp)


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

have a look at ultraleds.co.uk ,I think they are abit cheaper too !! 8)


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks. I don't think they are quite what I was looking for - the camperstop one -

"REPLACEMENT BRIGHT DELUXE LED FLUORESCENT A REPLACEMENT FOR THE CONVENTIONAL FLUORESCENT LAMP UNIT.... OUR TWIN UNIT GIVES OUT 50 WATTS LIGHT USES 3.8 WATTS POWER ( A CONVENTIONAL TUBE USES UP TO 11WATTS EACH ). MEASURES 42CM L X 11CM W X 3.5CM TALL. ROCKER SWITCH AVAILABLE IN WARM WHITE AND ULTRA WHITE LIGHT at 39.98 p&p" http://www.campercare.co.uk/catalogue/Viewer.jsp?pID=325

looks really good, but isn't it expensive?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

There is little advantage to be gained replacing flourescent lights with LEDs.

Leave the flourescents but change the incandescant bulbs.

C.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I used Aten for my LED`s but struggled to find a good one (on a number of sites) for the main light in my Burstner.

From memory though I believe Aten had a 50 watt LED but I thought it might not fit due to my light shade, as physically, the LED body was slightly bigger than the 35 watt equivalent I bought. I wish I had gone for the bigger one now.

Their prices are not too bad and have come down slightly since I bought mine. They have the smaller ones (G4, I think) which are 10 watt equivalent for £6.79. The bright white are excellent and I will order some more shortly.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

richardsnow said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have changed my spot lights to Campercare's Suoa Bright led spot lights which gives 20w output each and am delighted with them even if they were a bit pricey at £15.99 each + p&p
> 
> I would like to replace the main ceiling light with a decent hich output lamp unit and wonder if anyone can point me in the right direction for one of about 50w poutput ower (3.8amp)


I replaced a single 10 W Halogen fitting with a 3 LED fitting like in this link. For about £60 you are getting 3 LED bulbs included...

Bedazzled LED

The website has some interesting warnings/information on the home page to explain why their product is best, perhaps the expert posters (especially Clive) on this forum can explain the meaning of some of the claims.
Information - Warnings

I've also used Futureled to replace (in our house) our kitchen 240 V halogen spot systems to good effect
Future LED website link

Found FutureLED very helpful in explaining choice of LED available warm white etc.

Have replaced all the 10 W halogens in the M/home and managed to improve the lighting levels by adding the 3 LED unit from Bedazzled.

Steve


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


I am going to do my Victor Meldrew.


"I don't believe it" what you Guys are paying for a frigging light bulb. 8O 8O 8O 


Andy


Must be an age thing


----------



## richardsnow (Dec 9, 2007)

I know they are ridiculously expensive but who wants to be left with a flat battery in the middle of a dark wet field?



foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> 
> I am going to do my Victor Meldrew.
> 
> ...


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi
> 
> I am going to do my Victor Meldrew.
> 
> ...


I am not dependant on campsites now with my LED`s. Must have saved a fortune.

I cannot believe what you guys f******g pay on sites. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Must be an age thing. 8O


----------

